# Mind blown on which grinder to upgrade to!



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

Afternoon coffee people,

I'm in need of some help in which direction to go with upgrading my grinder.

I've recently purchased a Nuova Simonelli Oscar II, so now I'm on the hunt to upgrade to something that will pair up nicely.

Currently using a La Spaziale Top and have a budget of around £300. I would prefer it to be on demand but would not be fully put off if not. Happy with a second hand machine that needs some work or tlc to bring it back to its best. Just after a great grinder that is consistent and can be sufficiently adjusted so to get the best out of my current bean selection.

Thanks in advance

Wayne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

